# Possibility of more 2001 kits?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know if there's any truth in it but I read on one of the I Hobby reports that licence issues need sorting out before any more 2001 kits are released.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Lots of speculations but no substance if you ask me.We can only hope so.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

2001 is a giant hairball of different parties holding rights and zero interest in doing anything with them. 
IIRC the only way Moebius was able to issue the reworked Moonbus and Orion spaceplane was due to them being originally licensed for production- minor changes could get by but no drastic ones such as change of scale. The original molds were unavailable so they had to be reverse engineered from a sample kit, imperfections and all.
There is plenty of interest in having other kits from the film, I do hope some day that may happen, but I am not expecting it anytime soon...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I think the only way they were able to produce them was to remove all the 2001 references. 
Also the Moonbus was a re mold of the original Aurora kit but the Orion 
is a whole new kit.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the 2001 references were removed after the first issue by Aurora. The Moonbus were reverse engineered from a sample kit with additional pieces to correct the windows. The is a new kit but based on the original kit in size but was corrected more extensively. It would have been great to have had it made larger, but they had to keep close tot he original.
The point it that these two kits were 'grandfathered in' using existing agreements, they are the only subjects from the movie (Airfix also made an Orion). Any new kit of the Aries 1b, Discovery or a Space Pod would have to be approved by a swarm of lawyers from Kubrick's estate, the studio and a host of others. A while back when Moebius was working on these there was a discussion going into detail about all the people who would have to say yes to get a new kit, only one No would kill it. These people control a property which has great potential but they are not interested in doing anything about it, not worth the effort in their eyes. 
I hate it, I love the ships and want most of them for my collection, but the only recourse now is a garage kit. I hope it can change, but I am not waiting up for it,


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard,

I believe that's wrong. My understanding is that licensing agreements are with a company, they have a start date and end date and a geographical area. 
The original Moonbus and orion license was between Aurora and MGM/Kubrick for North America. Airfix had the European area.

The original license has long since expired. However you can't copyright a ship (sort of). Monogram re released the Invaders ship last decade without a "The Invaders" license. They just removed all references to the TV show and just called it The UFO. 

I think that is what Moebius did with the 2001 kits. No licensing needed because they never used any copyrighted text/imaging/marketing. 

I'm sure there are some here who know more about this than I do, I hope
they chime in.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> 2001 is a giant hairball of different parties holding rights and zero interest in doing anything with them.
> IIRC the only way Moebius was able to issue the reworked Moonbus and Orion spaceplane was due to them being originally licensed for production- minor changes could get by but no drastic ones such as change of scale. The original molds were unavailable so they had to be reverse engineered from a sample kit, imperfections and all.
> There is plenty of interest in having other kits from the film, I do hope some day that may happen, but I am not expecting it anytime soon...


Not really true about either kit. The Moon Bus is a new, albeit reverse engineered mold. But it has many improvements in fit, new windows, etc. The Orion is really an all new kit and not related to the Aurora kit at all aside from obvious general similarities.

Both kits do not say 2001 A Space Odyssey anywhere on the box


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Both kits do not say 2001 A Space Odyssey anywhere on the box


Considering we all know what they are from there's no need to put 2001 A Space Odyssey any where on the boxes.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't believe the lack of more 2001 kits has anything to do with licensing. As I recall Moebius was asked about the possibility of more kits right after the Space Clipper came out and either Frank or Dave said that there were no plans to expand the line. Any other kit would have to be done from scratch and they didn't believe that there woulod be enough of a return on that investment to justify it.

Gordon


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...699.1073741825.186373324736644&type=3&theater

Starship Modeler October 4 
Moebius are developing a Colonial One kit next, and are still working on a Raptor. They are waiting for the licensing situation to clear up before pursuing any other 2001 kits.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...699.1073741825.186373324736644&type=3&theater
> 
> Starship Modeler October 4
> Moebius are developing a Colonial One kit next, and are still working on a Raptor. They are waiting for the licensing situation to clear up before pursuing any other 2001 kits.


Uh, I think you're getting 2001 and Battlestar Galactica mixed up.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do not see how '2001' can have anything to do with BSG- they are just together in a quote about future products...

I am also well aware of the distinctions between the two- I included the FB link so you could see the source itself.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Uh, I think you're getting 2001 and Battlestar Galactica mixed up.


He was quoting the full post, not just the bit concerning 2001. They're two different statements, hence the period between them. 

Perhaps you would not have been confused if he had not included "Moebius are developing a Colonial One kit next, and are still working on a Raptor."


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There are NO plans to do more 2001 kits at this time, or in the forseable future.

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The two Aurora kits were apparently not stellar sellers back in the day. I think the Moon Bus may be OOP from Moebius too now.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> There are NO plans to do more 2001 kits at this time, or in the forseable future.
> 
> Dave


Sad, but thats business. I'm happy for what we got, The moon bus was 
a grail kit for me. I've built one and have for my golden years. 
Thanks Moebius!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> I do not see how '2001' can have anything to do with BSG- they are just together in a quote about future products...
> 
> I am also well aware of the distinctions between the two- I included the FB link so you could see the source itself.


That's funny, I don't recall anything from 2001 as being called Colonial One, now I would not be the least bit surprised if it was from BSG along with the Raptor even though that's from the new BSG and not the old. 
But then it's been at least 20 years since I've seen 2001.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't get why every one's having trouble understanding that the statement concerned both BSG _and _2001 models. Seemed perfectly clear to me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> There are NO plans to do more 2001 kits at this time, or in the forseable future.
> 
> Dave


Howzabout a reissue of the Orion with a wing of the correct thickness, leadning edge contour, and scribing?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand  the claims about the lack of 2001 kits if we already have:

The Moonbus - Moebius
The Orion - Moebius
The Orion Boosters - Admiralty Model Works
The EVA Pod - Atomic City (2 sizes)
The Aries - Atomic City and Crow's Nest
Discovery Astronaut - Atomic City
Moon Astronaut, with base - Atomic City 
Chinese, French, German and Air Force satelites - Admiralty Model Works

Except for the Discovery, did I miss something?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> I don't get why every one's having trouble understanding that the statement concerned both BSG _and _2001 models. Seemed perfectly clear to me.


Ditto.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand  the claims about the lack of 2001 kits if we already have:
> 
> The Moonbus - Moebius
> The Orion - Moebius
> ...



Atomic City also has a 1:48 Orion coming. Over 42 inches long. Also a Discovery command module (14.5 inches with interiors) and a long-delayed 1:24 Moonbus.

It's styrene kits that they're after. Although honestly I've never understood the dislike/fear/etc. of resin. The only advantage styrene has is cost, which I do understand.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> I don't get why every one's having trouble understanding that the statement concerned both BSG _and _2001 models. Seemed perfectly clear to me.







Me neither. It was obviously about 2001 and not Galactica. 

Anyway Dave's said there won't be any more 2001 kits which is a shame but at least we know now.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I've bought a few resin kits, and really do not care for them. They require special handling (like pinning the joints) that injected styrene kits do not. The price is a MAJOR factor as well for me. I'm not poor, but I'm not wealthy, either. I saved for months to pay for my 1/350 Enterprise kit, and only have the light kit because a friend bought it for me.

Sorry Dave Metzner, I'm just a kit-builder at heart. 

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dave P said:


> Atomic City also has a 1:48 Orion coming. Over 42 inches long. Also a Discovery command module (14.5 inches with interiors) and a long-delayed 1:24 Moonbus.
> 
> It's styrene kits that they're after. Although honestly I've never understood the dislike/fear/etc. of resin. The only advantage styrene has is cost, which I do understand.






Cost is far from the *only* advantage of a styrene kit to me (and I suspect many others).

It's more durable, it's easier to work with, there's nothing like the feeling of opening a professionally produced kit from it's factory wrapping, a styrene kit is something that an ordinary person can't make which makes it more special (unlike resin kits which can be made in your garage) and I also like the immortality of plastic. If I trash one kit I can go out and buy another exactly the same. I also think styrene's much more realistic for vehicles etc. 

So it's not just a case of resin kits being the same thing as a styrene kit and it's not just about what it looks like built up.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Dave P said:


> Atomic City also has a *1:48 Orion* coming. Over 42 inches long. Also a *Discovery command module* (14.5 inches with interiors) and a long-delayed 1:24 Moonbus.
> 
> It's styrene kits that they're after. Although honestly I've never understood the dislike/fear/etc. of resin. The only advantage styrene has is cost, which I do understand.


I have a list with all the AC kits to buy when a get rich.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

LGFugate said:


> I've bought a few resin kits, and really do not care for them. They require special handling (like pinning the joints) that injected styrene kits do not. The price is a MAJOR factor as well for me. I'm not poor, but I'm not wealthy, either. I saved for months to pay for my 1/350 Enterprise kit, and only have the light kit because a friend bought it for me.
> 
> Sorry Dave Metzner, I'm just a kit-builder at heart.
> 
> Larry


Larry, do you mean Dave *Merriman*, despiser of kit-assemblers everywhere? 'Cause I'm pretty sure Dave Metzner would pretty happy that you're a "Kit-builder"...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Given a choice I always prefer styrene over resin- just so much easier to work with. I have the Timeslip TOS Galactica (partially completed) but eagerly anticipate getting several of the new Moebius ones when they hit the market.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand  the claims about the lack of 2001 kits if we already have:
> 
> The Moonbus - Moebius
> The Orion - Moebius
> ...


And there is a couple of Discovery kits out there.
A '1/144' from Starship Modeler.
A big one from Federation Models.
A tiny one from Larson Designs.
And those are only the ones I'm aware of that are currently available.
There was one from Lunar Models .......

While it might be possible to sneak out plastic kits of the Clipper and the Moonbus without raising an eyebrow from the studio police, doing the signature spaceship from 2001 might be pushing it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The 2001 Space Station might be more interesting to many kit builders,I think.At least 12 inches in diameter with the options of the incomplete one like in the movie,and a completed one.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't forget the Space Station 5 kit from Fatastic Plastic. (Modesty forbids me from mentioning wo supplies the PE for the under-construction areas.)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That company needs to go on a diet!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand  the claims about the lack of 2001 kits if we already have:
> 
> The Moonbus - Moebius
> The Orion - Moebius
> ...


They're talking about mass-market non-expensive styrene models, not expensive resin models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> The 2001 Space Station might be more interesting to many kit builders,I think.At least 12 inches in diameter with the options of the incomplete one like in the movie,and a completed one.



Fantastic Plastic came out with one last year.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/SpaceStationVCatalogPage.htm


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I know,but it's overpriced and undersized.Not so sure about the details either.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

At $125.00 one is paying more for the movie name than the kit it self.


----------

